# MBN - Mirabela Nickel



## still_in_school (23 November 2004)

Hi Guys, 

still i believe there is plenty of steam left in this stock... a nice push towards .70 cents and above seems very promising... 

other related links about MBN on AussieStockForums..

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=652&highlight=MBN

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (23 November 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

MBN - Technical Analysis Chart


----------



## still_in_school (1 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

Hi Guys...

Go you good thing MBN!... lol (nah kidding, but great announcement, pushed share price up like crazy...)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Bingo (1 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

still_in_school,

Well done up 35.62 % to-day. I thought my +30.61% on first day of the month would put me in the lead in the Dec competition.

Hope it keeps going for you.

Bingo


----------



## Alvin (2 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

Hey SIS,
how did you come across this stock? Do u have a filter program that u set predetermined conditions to search for ?
MBN is a great find, unfortunately all my funds are tied up!!

alvin


----------



## still_in_school (14 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

Hi Guys,

i cant say much about MBN, but as a tip ( sorry all i know is a big announcement is coming out in the next couple days or even tomorrow )

and that there is a great possilbility that MBN, may sky rocket and go through the roof, in the next very short time frame.

today there was some inside activity happening and the share price guess so happened to skyrocket and go to almost highs..

anyway in short, some brokers have been buying up the stock in huge amounts, in sight of the new announcement to be released.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (14 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

the technical chart below, shows some inside activity on MBN trading up north again, with todays bullish candle opening up and closing on a high, but also a significant amount of volume being traded (yet the volume of trades, being mainly purchased by Brokers) in the sight of a new announcement soon to be released.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## tech/a (14 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*



			
				still_in_school said:
			
		

> the technical chart below, shows some inside activity on MBN trading up north again (yet the volume of trades, being mainly purchased by Brokers)
> Cheers,
> sis





All from your charts.---Amazing.


----------



## still_in_school (14 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

sorry guys,

forgot to mention, how i know the stock was beening, purchased up by brokers, just after monitoring yesterday's activity with MBN, i contact my broker out of curiosty, into finding out, who was buying it up in large amounts, and was able to get confirmation, from my broker, that 2 particular brokerage firms, were buying up, in sight of the news soon to be released.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 December 2004)

*Hi Still in School/Techa*

What do you think of PCG's prospects ( i obviously think they're OK and bought in at 0.435c)

But wanted some input from yourselves..?

I'll try and post the chart  :arsch:


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

cool, very R C of me..

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## tech/a (18 December 2004)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

MBN still looks strong.Low risk entry with stop at 41c OR wait until it takes off again.

Must say some of you guys come up with a "few" good prospects for Funnymentalists!!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (20 December 2004)

*PCG*

Well............

I'd like to say 60c   

I'm prepared to hold it for a while as it has consistent earnings per share growth and high revenues.

I believe that 2004 profits were up 77% and it is trading at a P/E of 8.9 with strong cash flow..

Is anyone else following it.

PS- TECHA your chart showing the %'s from it's low point gave the chart some perspective, thanks

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2004)

*Re: PCG*



			
				The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> PS- TECHA your chart showing the %'s from it's low point gave the chart some perspective,




Its actually a Fibonacci Retracement tool.
Strong trends retrace around the 23-38% level and lesser strength trends may retrace further 50-61%

Your forgiven you havent seen one before.
Its a technical tool.Interest value mostly.(In my veiw)

tech


----------



## wayneL (20 December 2004)

*Re: PCG*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Its actually a Fibonacci Retracement tool.
> Strong trends retrace around the 23-38% level and lesser strength trends may retrace further 50-61%
> 
> Your forgiven you havent seen one before.
> ...




...and sometimes a self fulfilling prophesy. 

A lot of these things work because so many traders are watching them-particularly in the commodity markets. Thats why I watch them.

Certainly nothing mystical about them though as some try to portray.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 January 2005)

*Re: MBN - Another Record High Day*

PCG is up to 51c ( 15.91% for me)


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

This is still a good buy imho. I bought some first time today. Switched from AGM to MBN.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (21 March 2007)

MBN has performed well since recent share placement in August and has shown strength during the market weakness in recent weeks.

MBN has plenty of liquidity on hand, significant targets in the pipline, BFS out in April and some significant JORC deposits.

Trading wise MBN has wide spreads and with momentum and the low SOI, regular profit targets can be gained on a weekly basis. The most tradeable nickle stock on the ASX in my opinion.

Opinions anyone.......?


----------



## Halba (21 March 2007)

Will fall depending on not just the nickel price but the forward expected nickel price. Remember MBN is not going to be in full production until mid 2009 at the very minimum 

So the nickel price in 2009/supply situation is the relevant factor.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (6 April 2007)

MBN update, since last post 2 weeks ago, MBN have jumped another 40 odd percent  .
A combination of Dundee Securities upping thier holding & the recent MBN listing on the TSX are pushing Momentum in what is already a thinly traded stock.

Attached MBN presentation worth a read............. *page 19* worth noting, if you have a forward view of Nickle.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070223/pdf/00696502.pdf

CRVD will eventually T/O MBN prior to production at Santa Rita. 
ATM just biding thier time till ramp up draws closer. CAPEX dilution at this time should see CRVD take a 20% holding, any potential success on JV resource base targets, would provide the jumpstart for a T/O..............


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 May 2007)

MBN has run hard in recent weeks on strong momentum, up 100% plus since March. 

Recent consolidation in the mid $6 range with short term support at $7. Thin spreads on the boards with punters having to chase the SP for an entry.

I'm starting to get a bit nervous holding this one short term, its overdue for a decent pullback. Its reached my profit target so will be taking an exit today, Probably run further now  

All the best with those with a longer term view.


----------



## Lachlan6 (28 July 2007)

Looks possibly like it may be forming a double bottom pattern at the moment after a bit of a short term trend down. Completed the Wave 3 and possibly now Wave 4 and maybe ready to begin the last wave. Again double bottom can ONLY be confirmed if it holds onto support here and actually breaks throught to the upside at $6. I am watching this one after reading the recent Smart Investor article outlining those mining companies close to production. 

Very nice divergence in the MACD a real positive going forward, however I stress needs to hold onto support. Nice trading action on Friday with big volume considering the market went to the $#%^ house. Watching, waiting.


----------



## CAB SAV (15 June 2008)

*MBN*

Like Nickel- check this one. Been holding since 06 @ .85c. Today $6.80 with big upside. Sit. in Brazil, Largest nickel discovery worldwide in last 12 yrs. Third largest nickel sulphide reserve in the world. Under development, mid 09 mine start. Reserve still increasing.


----------



## traydor (12 July 2008)

hi all i was wondering if anyone can tell me why mirabella which has a around 30 million ton .6% reserve is around 7 dollars when heron has over a billion tons at .7% is under a dollar i,m very confused thanks traydor


----------



## CAB SAV (12 July 2008)

Traydor, I've been long term holder of MBN & woudn't try to compare with HRR. Too many diffs. Best u just check their company presentations, both in May. MBN is miles in front.


----------



## traydor (13 July 2008)

CAB SAV said:


> Traydor, I've been long term holder of MBN & woudn't try to compare with HRR. Too many diffs. Best u just check their company presentations, both in May. MBN is miles in front.



hi cab sav i,m just comparing resource tonnages. can the sulphide be  that low i thought  sulphide was a higher nickle content....heron call there one laterite and its around 7 %.....i have also been a long term holder of hrr and i looked at mirabella at the same time ....looks like you have done well out of them mate........thanks for the feed back


----------



## Goldmann (18 September 2008)

Hi all

Anyone still holding this one... Just reading through my old D&D newsletter and wondering where some of these are now considering the recent hammering of the market... good buys everywhere - and the fundamentals of this one dont seemed to have changed... any recent news of note... I could be convinced to grab some I think... Nickel cant stay this low for ever...


----------



## adobee (8 January 2009)

Some strong moves over the past few weeks with this one.. Any one holding.. Some good news coming or just oversold some time ago ???


----------



## michael_selway (8 January 2009)

adobee said:


> Some strong moves over the past few weeks with this one.. Any one holding.. Some good news coming or just oversold some time ago ???




Yeah nice move in recent days

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 14.6 -16.2 26.1 105.7 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0* 






thx

MS


----------



## drillinto (11 January 2009)

Nickel stocks and Mirabela(MBN)


January 10, 2009

That Was The Week That Was … In Australia
By Our Man in Oz
www.minesite.com

Minews. Good morning Australia. It looks as if your market is off to a solid start this year. 

Oz. “Encouraging” would be the correct description. The overall trend has been positive since Christmas, and there have been a handful of interesting upward moves in most sectors. Nickel stocks have led the way, perhaps playing their traditional role as “first mover” in a commodity-cycle recovery. Copper stocks were also firmer, along with iron ore, while some of the companies exploring for specialty minerals did very well. Coal and gold were the weakest.

Minews. Let’s start with the good news, because it seems that your part of the world is marching to a different tune to that being heard in London. 

Oz. So I observed when passing through your part of the world last week. Business down this way is certainly tougher than a year ago, but not nearly as tough as what you’re experiencing. What’s driving interest in the Australian market is China, or more particularly, a belief that Chinese demand for raw materials will start to recover soon. Since Christmas, the metals and mining index on the Australian Securities Exchange has risen by 10.4 per cent, with 3.2 per cent of that coming last week. 

Minews. Time for some prices, please. 

Oz. Nickel first, because it is so often an early indicator of the overall complex of metals which make up the steel industry. Mirabela (MBN), which is developing a nickel project in Brazil, was the star of the week, rising 68 per cent to A$1.51. The rise looks spectacular, and is a welcome sign, but it needs to be seen as an example of what happens when you’re coming up off a low base. The fact is that Mirabela has a long way to go to reclaim the share price high set last year of A$7.95. 

Another strong rise among the nickel stocks came from GME Resources (GME), up 44 per cent to A8.2 cents. However, like Mirabela, the devil is in the detail, because turnover in GME was very thin and the company hasn’t done anything since it reported the mothballing of its NiWest laterite project in central Western Australia last year. 

The upward momentum in Mincor (MCR) shares better illustrates the current underlying demand for nickel companies that are in production, and that are benefitting from the start of what looks a useful recovery in the price of the metal. Mincor rose 16 per cent to close the week at A90 cents after it briefly touched A$1.00 midweek. The stock has now doubled since hitting a 12 month low of A45 cents in late November. 

Independence (IGO) also joined in the nickel recovery, putting in a rise of A16 cents to A$2.34. And following on behind, Western Areas (WSA) rose 10.5 per cent to A$3.98, Heron (HRR) rose 16.7 per cent to A52.5 cents, and Albidon (ALB) rose 10.5 per cent to A21 cents, but did trade as high as A32 cents earlier in the week. 

Minews. Encouraging, as you say. Iron ore now, and those specialty stocks, please. 

Oz. Atlas Iron (AGO) was one of the stars of a stronger iron ore sector, as it put in a rise of 22.5 per cent to close at A$1.25. While that was a solid gain, that closing price was well short of the mid-week high for Atlas, which went as high as A$1.50. The rapid speed at which the stock moved is a good indicator that the week’s trading was dominated by speculators rather than by long-term buy-and-hold investors. 

Among the other iron ore movers, Northern Iron (NFE), the Australian company working in Norway, rose 35 per cent to A$1.16 after it announced a sales agreement with India’s Tata Steel. Gindalbie (GBG), meanwhile, rose 15 per cent to A68.5 cents, while Brockman (BRM), one of the emerging small miners in the Pilbara iron ore district, rose by 37 per cent to A92.5 cents. BC Iron (BCI) did even better, after it announced an upgraded resource. It doubled from A19 cents to A38 cents. 

Also on the up, Cape Lambert (CFE) was 13 per cent to the good at A26.5 cents, IMX (IXJ) rose 25 per cent to A25 cents, Giralia (GIR) rose 16 per cent to A39.5 cents, and Golden West (GWR) rose 16 per cent to A32.5 cents. Lastly, Mt Gibson (MGX) rose A3.5 cents to A46 cents, despite suffering a shortfall in a rights issue that was designed to raise A$96.5 million in fresh capital. 

Minews. You seem to have forgotten the specialty metal explorers. 

Oz. Just getting to them. It was in this sector that we saw a very strong recovery in Windimurra Vanadium (WVL) which continues to make progress with its eponymous vanadium project. Last week saw a sharp revival of interest in the stock as it rose 43 per cent to A31.5 cents. We will be reporting in detail on the company in a few weeks time. Across the way, Spitfire (SPI), which reported encouraging news from its manganese exploration, rose 46.7 per cent to A8 cents. Another manganese company, OM Holdings, which offers the added spice of being under threat of takeover, rose 12.5 per cent to A$1.26. And Vital Metals (VML), a tungsten explorer which went very quiet last year and had been presumed by many to be on its last legs, showed signs of fresh life as it put in a modest rise of half a cent to A7 cents. 

Minews. All good news. Time now for gold, which seems to have been a little flat. 

Oz. It was the weakest sector last week, a function of the gold price going nowhere and the Australian dollar holding at an exchange rate above US70 cents, following a few very weak months late last year. Most gold moves were down, but not by a lot. Kingsgate (KCN) eased back by A28 cents to A$3.52, Troy (TRY) slipped 14 per cent lower to A97.5 cents, Apex (AXM) dropped A4.5 cents to A42.5 cents, Centamin (CNT) fell by A1 cent to A92 cents, and Silver Lake (SLR) fell by A2.5 cents to A26 cents. The only gold stock swimming against the tide was Kentor (KGL), which announced a small maiden resource at its Savoyardy project in the Kyrgyz Republic and rose 14.3 per cent to A4.8 cents as a result. 

Minews. Time left for the rest of the base metals, and the two energy sectors, coal and uranium. 

Oz. A few of the copper stocks showed signs of solid recovery, and Equinox (EQN) and Anvil (AVM) led the way. Equinox, which continues to ramp up its big Lumwana mine in Zambia, rose 24.5 per cent to A$2.03, while Anvil was up an even sharper 75 per cent to A$1.75. On the downside, Marengo (MGO) slipped a tenth of a cent to A7.5 cents, and Hillgrove (HGO) eased back by A1.5 cents to A14 cents. 

Zinc stocks were stronger, led by Kagara (KZL), which rose an eye-catching 38 per cent to A64 cents. CBH did equally well with a rise of 43 per cent to A6 cents, and Terramin (TZN) rose 16.7 per cent to A52.5 cents. 

Uranium stocks were generally stronger too. Wildhorse Energy (WHE) led the way with a rise of 40 per cent to A14 cents. Also on the up, Uranex (UNX) rose 14.3 per cent to A20 cents, and Mantra (MRU) rose by A2.5 cents to A87.5 cents. Coal stocks did less well. Coal of Africa (CZA) slipped A6.5 cents lower to A82 cents, Macarthur Coal (MCC) fell A17 cents to A$3.11, and Centennial (CEY) fell a rather sharp 15 per cent to A$2.83. Swimming against that coal tide, though, was Felix (FLX) which rose A30 cents to A$8.80, and Riversdale (RIV) which posted a small rise of A5 cents to close at A$2.50. 

Minews. Thanks Oz.


----------



## resourceboom (5 February 2009)

MBN starting to inch slowly up again.
Hopefully the funding news will be out soon.
Looks like they are very close to getting the mine running as per qrtly.


----------



## adds (3 August 2009)

MBN making big moves over the past 2 days. Anyone on this one?

News out today:

_"KALGOORLIE, AUSTRALIA. Mirabela Nickel Limited (TSX: MNB, ASX: MBN) is pleased to announce a major milestone with the commencement of owner‐operator mining today at its Santa Rita open‐cut nickel sulphide mine in Brazil.

Mirabela is the first Australian company to mine nickel in Brazil. The mine will start with a production capacity of 4.6mtpa moving to a capacity of 6.4mtpa in Q2 2009 and has a life of 19 years based on proven and probable reserves."_

See the announcement for full details.


----------



## Ashsaege (3 August 2009)

adds said:


> MBN making big moves over the past 2 days. Anyone on this one?




I got on this one early last week and i am enjoying it!

Today's move was excellent and strong.

I've chosen this stock for the ASF stock competition this month, but i doubt that it will get me into the winners circle!


----------



## SilverRanger (3 August 2009)

The nickel stocks in general had a good run lately, in fact MBN sort of lagged the other two (MRE and MCR). Time for MBN shareholders to be happy 
One disappointment though, no SPP to retail shareholders....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 September 2009)

Interesting action in the last two trading days. Humungous volume on Friday. What is to be made of it I wonder?


----------



## skyQuake (19 September 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Interesting action in the last two trading days. Humungous volume on Friday. What is to be made of it I wonder?




S&P ASX 200 Rebalancing, added to the index on fri so a lot of index funds were buying. Also seems a few bigs guys were dumping to the funds on the close too.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 September 2009)

skyQuake said:


> S&P ASX 200 Rebalancing, added to the index on fri so a lot of index funds were buying. Also seems a few bigs guys were dumping to the funds on the close too.




Ok. It explains a lot. Interesting to see what eventuates from here. Will the funds drive it or has the real driving force exited? (thinking aloud)


----------



## skyQuake (20 September 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Ok. It explains a lot. Interesting to see what eventuates from here. Will the funds drive it or has the real driving force exited? (thinking aloud)




I suppose most of the volume has been done. In the past it was quite a good play but as more people jumped on, the edge disappeared to an extent. Its reacts fairly different now compared to say the tech boom days.


----------



## Zird (24 October 2009)

Some recent info from Ross Luthean at Mineweb. One would hope that it is going to be an interesting 12 months ahead. Anybody any thoughts on MBN. Is something very interesting about to unfold or am I off with the fairies?


"With the commissioning start Mirabela Nickel (TSX: MNB, ASX: MBN) said the primary crusher was operated for several hours to crush 1,000 tonnes of ore in preparation for the SAG mill scheduled to start up shortly.

Managing director Nick Poll said the operating team was now running the plant on a continuous 24 hour basis since mid September on wet load so as to check systems and ensure a smooth handover from the construction team to the operations team.

Maintenance facilities for the mining fleet are expected to be fully operational by end of October.

Ramp-up to the full operating capacity of 6.4 Mtpa was anticipated to take about one year with installation of a second ball mill planned for the first half of next year. Foundations and infrastructure for this have already been built.

Poll said that at full production, Santa Rita is expected to produce 26,000 tonnes per annum of nickel in concentrate.

Santa Rita is in Bahia State and was claimed to be the largest disseminated nickel sulphide deposit in South America and the largest Greenfield discovery in the world over the past decade.


----------



## Voto (25 October 2009)

Hi,

I heard they started to run the SAG mill today...  Very slowly...  They had problems on the primary crusher.  Image running for several hours "to crush 1,000 tonnes of ore in preparation for the SAG mill"...  The primary crusher is to up to 3,000 t/h... 

I'd like to know  if MBN will go deeper  before recovery the ramp up...  Please give me your thoughts... 

Bye...


----------



## Voto (27 October 2009)

Good news  ...from the field...

They started to produce concentrate today... and they have good indications of saving  operationg cost (around US$ 0.50/t) and good results at flotation  with indications of good grades (flexibility to move down the cut-off grade  and increase production  ).  Let's see...


----------



## WiseMum (16 December 2009)

With the capital raising upon us, I wonder how long before MBN recover momentum?  Anyone interested in taking up the offer?  I'm thinking they could fluctuate below that price which could provide some better buying opportunities.  Particularly given the time of year and fading volumes...
Thoughts anyone?


----------



## skc (9 May 2012)

Down a casual 30% today to 30c. They were $1.40 in Jan this year.

Now a speeding ticket response coming... for holders let's hope it says something along the lines of:



> The rumour of my death has been greatly exaggerated


----------



## pixel (17 July 2013)

30c is but a distant dream; can it come true again?
Yesterday's speeding ticket and the laconic reply might hint that something's stirring.




Recent volume supports that optimism. I've taken a punt.
Still very speccie, so DYOR.


----------



## skc (17 July 2013)

pixel said:


> Recent volume supports that optimism. I've taken a punt.
> Still very speccie, so DYOR.




Quarterly next Tuesday. Do you plan to hold over that?

The chart looks like it is heading to corporate heaven.

PLA had a similar aggressive up move just before the end. The move reamins a mystery to me.


----------



## pixel (18 July 2013)

skc said:


> Quarterly next Tuesday. Do you plan to hold over that?




In a word: No.

Intraday trading patterns suggest profit taking to be in order. Top reversal "Spinning Top" Doji says the same.


----------



## pixel (26 July 2013)

I've bought some back today - just above current vwap.




Not that it matters very much - but does anyone have an explanation why $105M cash in the bank should translate to a Market Cap of only $73M? How much debt would that imply?

QR: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01426865


----------



## skc (26 July 2013)

pixel said:


> I've bought some back today - just above current vwap.
> 
> View attachment 53565
> 
> ...




As at 31 Dec 2012, current debt $33.6m, non-currnet debt $400m according to their last report.

Less cash of $105m means net debt ~$330m. That's why the chart has been looking rather sick.

P.S. There's no way to really "imply" the debt amount based on cash in hand and market cap... just look up the balance sheet.
P.S. That's why I also think a trade on this could potentially turn nasty if they go into a halt and never comes out. The non-current debt isn't due yet but Ino body really knows all the debt convenant details either.


----------



## pixel (26 July 2013)

skc said:


> As at 31 Dec 2012, current debt $33.6m, non-currnet debt $400m according to their last report.
> 
> Less cash of $105m means net debt ~$330m. That's why the chart has been looking rather sick.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that, skc


----------



## skc (27 September 2013)

skc said:


> Quarterly next Tuesday. Do you plan to hold over that?
> 
> The chart looks like it is heading to corporate heaven.
> 
> PLA had a similar aggressive up move just before the end. The move reamins a mystery to me.




Another foot into the grave. One of two major customer ending their contract.

Probably no point shorting here as the risk:reward of a major recap vs administration is difficult to pin down.

The parallel to PLA was quite striking imo.


----------



## galumay (27 September 2013)

Down 50% this morning, now thats a falling knife!


----------



## notting (27 September 2013)

just hearing the name gives me the shudders.
Can't believe people put anything long on this one.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2013)

notting said:


> just hearing the name gives me the shudders.
> Can't believe people put anything long on this one.




Mirabela Pickle might be a better name for it. It's copping a hiding again today.

I had an order in at 5.5c on Friday and checked before I went to work, cancelled it 5 mins before the open. Best thing I did all day.


----------



## brty (30 September 2013)

The operating activities of MBN were cash flow positive for the last half year. It is the $19m in interest and $450m in debt that has them in trouble with only $108m cash as of 30/6, and declining fast.

The fact that management flagged that there would be further cap spending in 2014 has stated to the market that management don't have a clue, therefore stock dumped.

If, and it is a huge IF, the price of nickel skyrocketed in the next week or so (by over $1/lb) then this is the bargain of a lifetime at 1.3c/share.

IMHO the most realistic take is that some type of debt covenants around minimum share price have been breached and it is only a matter of time before administrators are called in.


----------



## skc (30 September 2013)

brty said:


> The operating activities of MBN were cash flow positive for the last half year. It is the $19m in interest and $450m in debt that has them in trouble




That's like saying my investment property is cashflow positive if not for the interest I have to pay on 80% LVR... it is true but also means nothing.



brty said:


> IMHO the most realistic take is that some type of debt covenants around minimum share price have been breached and it is only a matter of time before administrators are called in.




It is highly unusal to have debt covenants tied to the share price. I think Babcock and Brown had that kind of clause and it didn't work out too well...

More likely it is related to earnings and servicability.. and they would be breached next year (as a result of the customer walking off) if not breached already.

I think any value left in the equities of MBN is simply an "option-style" value based on the volatility of nickel price... except it has the added risk of unknown convenants, operational issues etc. So if one is bullish nickel there are probably more direct means to get exposed with better R:R.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 September 2013)

Wow this looks terrible from all angles.

Added to the woes a nickel price refusing to budge and nickel stockpiles pushing open the shed roof.

Im a little embarrassed  to admit i bought this as a  quick turnover high risk trade at 6 cents and bailed at 6.4
just  a week ago as my gut feeling said out NOW.

I really cant see Mirabella continuing in its current state long into 2014.


----------



## skyQuake (2 July 2014)

skc said:


> I think any value left in the equities of MBN is simply an "option-style" value based on the volatility of nickel price... except it has the added risk of unknown convenants, operational issues etc. So if one is bullish nickel there are probably more direct means to get exposed with better R:R.




Here's a blast from the past!

What a crazy option it turned out to be.


----------



## skc (2 July 2014)

skyQuake said:


> Here's a blast from the past!
> 
> What a crazy option it turned out to be.




Unbelievable isn't it?! 2.6c low on Monday, 15c close today. I didn't even have it on my watch list and was too lazy to attempt to value the stock.

Crazy stuff.


----------



## jet328 (2 July 2014)

skyQuake said:


> What a crazy option it turned out to be.




Existing holders lost 98% of their shares though, so not a great option.


----------



## qldfrog (3 July 2014)

when I saw the MBN thread activity: my first thought was: They are still alive???
lost enough with them not to touch ever again, but I need to track them to ensure they do not change name!!!


----------



## Ken Oath (4 July 2014)

MBN is not only back from the dead, but I am still trying to pick myself up off the floor from an end of the week scan of the ASX300 in my spreadsheet that showed a +2000% growth for the week!!!

What was this company still doing in the ASX300 anyway?


----------



## jbocker (5 July 2014)

I seriously don't get what has happened here. It was dead and about to be buried at 1.6 cents, had all my shares stripped from me. 
Now it is 43c ...on what grounds? What changed to sky rocket the price??
As a Dumped 'shareholder' I am feeling quite miffed. Am I the only one? Or am I missing something, supposed to have done something prior to reinstatement.

Mirabela Nickel to Mirabela Pickle to Mirabela Fickle.


----------



## pixel (27 October 2014)

jbocker said:


> I seriously don't get what has happened here. It was dead and about to be buried at 1.6 cents, had all my shares stripped from me.
> Now it is 43c ...on what grounds? What changed to sky rocket the price??
> As a Dumped 'shareholder' I am feeling quite miffed. Am I the only one? Or am I missing something, supposed to have done something prior to reinstatement.
> 
> Mirabela Nickel to Mirabela Pickle to Mirabela Fickle.




No idea why ir broke out, but I picked it off a scan. Nearly lost my nerve when it fell back to 6.3.





A Close Above yesterday's will increase the chances of 8c being broken as well. Double figures soon?


----------



## pixel (28 October 2014)

So far, so good.
Previous Resistance (7.1c last Friday) appears to have become today's Support.




If it holds, topping up should be in order with 8c becoming the next break level.


----------



## moXJO (20 February 2015)

This fired up recently and set off an alert, has drifted lower. I believe new management has taken over?


----------



## moXJO (13 March 2015)

BOOM off we go. I tell you what these small caps are multi bagging all over the place. 
Good times.


----------

